
Show HN: Meet the new Ajax IM (with Node.js) - endtwist
http://ajaxim.com
======
endtwist
I hate replying to my own post, but I just want to point out that the Node.js
server is running on a Prgmr.com VPS with 128 MB RAM. The server is currently
using 1.5 - 2.7% CPU and holding steady at about 43 MB of RAM with 70
connected users.

~~~
listic
Do you run anything else on that server? (i.e. git, blog?)

~~~
endtwist
Currently just running the Node.js server.

~~~
z8000
Have you tried stressing the server with thousands of clients? I'm curious how
Node.js holds up and how much RAM it uses per connection without (or with?)
major TCP/IP tuning of buffer sizes, Nagle, etc.

I ask because you have no scale-out capability given that all the users are
stored in a simple JS object (great for a demo of course). Any plans on this
front?

------
listic
Nice app. But there's a little issue: it messes my history; i.e. when I press
back button I can't go back to the previous page anymore.

~~~
karteek
I guess, you are going to the previous page, but, previous page seems to be
the same page. <http://i.imgur.com/HcWI9.png>

~~~
badave
I think this has to do with how the page handles more friends and not how it
handles the actual chat. There is probably a way to fix this... I'll have to
look at the code later.

------
SlyShy
Love this already (that is, the source code is a really useful reference for
me).

------
dandelany
Great service... Although I'm not sure that enabling guest chatting on the
home page is a great idea, professionally speaking, for the following reason,
which appeared 5 seconds after I loaded the page:

# Guest126627853584 05:59 PM • cock

edit: also, in Firefox 3.5.8 Mac, the tab title seems to flicker every time
the client polls the server. Not sure if this is a fixable bug or just an
artifact of all those HTTP requests.

~~~
asp742
endtwist- Adding some chat bots to the demo instead of linking anonymous users
could solve this problem. <http://www.alicebot.org/downloads/programs.html>

~~~
dschobel
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOMl68X2Amk>

I am... speechless.

------
rokhayakebe
I actually used AjaxIM a few years back when the facebook platform first
launched (Imessenger app). The app quickly grew to 18k users in 3 weeks, then
we just stop working on it for reasons I can hardly remember. Very nice and
easily customizable app.

------
aquadoctorbob
Bug report: when reading a website, I typically click the middle mouse button
once in some whitespace, then gesture around to scroll slowly. The polling
mechanism used here seems to dismiss the autoscroller. Firefox 3.6 / Windows
XP.

------
endtime
Just a heads up, doesn't seem to work in Opera 10.5 (beta).

------
sushi
Oh boy! this is awesome.

------
nym
Very nicely done.

------
davidedicillo
Really slick!

